# Old style beanie



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe someone would know where I can get new beanies like the ones I had in the late 80's. The white beanie had a mesh top and rather than being 6" tall with an elastic or valcro back making it one size fits all, it was twice as high (like a 12" tube with mesh at one end) and could be folded inside or outside (I chose to fold it outside) and it came in S-M-L and XL sizes. It's not a good picture but I'm wearing it in my profile picture. All I can find is the "one size fits all" beanies that look really small on my big head.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

may sound a bit off but check with a local military surplus store. They always have the good stuff.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

SgtGoodie:

Thanks for your service! Semper Fidelis! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

Covers: /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

*Kool Beanie with Mesh*

*Mesh Top Skull Caps*

*Coolweave Skull Caps*

*White Cool Vent Beanie*

*Cool Vent Headwear*

*3 U.S. Navy Sailor Hats*

I hope that that helps. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## sgtgoodie (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks. These are the ones I have been finding everywhere though. One size fits all with either valcro or elastic in the back. I've been looking around for one I'm almost sure I still have somewhere. If I find it I'll take some pictures and post them here. I appreciate the links and well wishes. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

